
'Master' and 'slave': Tech terms face scrutiny - fortran77
https://www.cnet.com/news/master-and-slave-tech-terms-face-scrutiny-amid-anti-racism-efforts/
======
SigmundA
I am all for eliminate their usage, there are much more egregious symbolism
out there like confederate flags and statues, let's get rid of it all, treat
it like Nazi symbolism.

